# Blackwood Hall Table with Red Gum breadboard ends



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi,

This is a table which will sit between our dining room and lounge. The lounge is predominantly Red Gum and Jarrah, while the Dining Room is predominantly Blackwood and Red Gum.
Its about 1.35m long,450 wide and 770 high. All joints are domino.

Seems that every time we have an event at our place, I have to build a table. The last two Christmases saw a Blackwood dining table and then a Merbau outside table. This time we're celebrating the Winter Solstice (like all good Druids) and SWMBO decreed a serving table was required.


Regards,

Rob


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice wood color and an awesome grain pattern. Eye candy IMO! (also looks like it fits in nicely with your other furniture)


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice piece of work. Very much eye candy...

Now, excuse my ignorance, but what are "domino joints?"


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

I really enjoy the look of the two different colors and grains of the table. Judging by this table i think you do some excellent work.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

Terry, Domino joints are just loose tenon joints done using the Festool Domino system.

Regards,

Rob


----------

